# device initiated services [SOLVED]

## mounty1

This is a common problem with no apparent elegant solution.  I have a laptop with two defined boot levels, one for network-connected and one for remote use.  The problem is that /etc/init.d/udev is detecting eth0 at start-up and thence running /etc/init.d/net.eth0 even though that service is not defined in the runlevel.  This is described in http://forums.devshed.com/linux-help-33/gentoo-enabling-eth0-only-as-necessary-384987.html with remarkably ugly solutions offered.  I have:

```
RC_HOTPLUG="yes"

RC_COLDPLUG="yes"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth*"
```

which ought to fix it but these entries make no difference;  net.eth0 is still listed in /etc/init.d/udev's device initiated services line and is started.  What is the real solution ?

It's annoying because I'm typing this on my 'old' Gentoo installation on the same hardware (multiple boot) but I can't work out what's different.

I don't know what this device initiated services thing is all about anyway but presumably somebody thought it was a good idea.

----------

## alex.blackbit

do you already use baselayout-2 ?

then the file to edit would be /etc/rc.conf.

do other settings you make in that files have an effect?

----------

## mounty1

Thanks, yes, editing /etc/rc.conf made it work ... which leaves me wondering why /etc/conf.d/rc is there, containing the default hot- and cold-plug entries.  This is a fresh installation from stage and portage downloads of about three days ago.

----------

## HMC

I have the same situation. Unfortunnately there is a lot of stuff I still do not understand and while I am usually fairly good at reading man pages and working it out this one still elludes me.

Can someone please let me know what edits are required to rc.conf.

Thanks

----------

## justinkb

the /etc/rc.conf file contains plenty of comments...

----------

## HMC

Never mind...

I guess rc_hotplug="!net.eth0 !net.eth1"  was too much for some...

----------

## justinkb

how should we know what your specific configuration is? or even what you want?

----------

## HMC

 *HMC wrote:*   

> I have the same situation. 

 

...as the OP... exactly

----------

## justinkb

clearly not, there is no mention of a second ethernet interface in the first post at all.

----------

## HMC

I'll leave it right there

----------

